# FOTD with a Naked Marilyn Monroe



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 5, 2006)

My flash is sooooo bright that it makes my colors look so washed out. I have High Tea l/s and Bare fetish l/g on my lips.












Behind me is a 1955 original Marilyn Monroe calander that I won at an Atlantic City auction. It's the original poses/shots that made her famous through playboy.


----------



## prppygrl69 (Jan 5, 2006)

i know i hate flash too,but yours is better than mine!you look great love those colors on you


----------



## Cleopatra (Jan 5, 2006)

That is so pretty


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 5, 2006)

Very pretty! (And I am *so* jealous that you have that calender!) MM is amazing.


----------



## KJam (Jan 5, 2006)

soft and lovely


----------



## angela (Jan 5, 2006)

i love it! nice job!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 5, 2006)

you remind me of Ruthie from RW Hawaii but muuuuuch prettier.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_you remind me of Ruthie from RW Hawaii but muuuuuch prettier._

 
Oh God, I got that all the time. She went to school with me, what a bitch!


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 5, 2006)

you are very gorgeous!! you have perfect flawless skin girlie!


----------



## Bjalla (Jan 5, 2006)

Very nice, I love you eyebrows


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 5, 2006)

very pretty!


----------



## Pale Moon (Jan 5, 2006)

I love the way msf works for you.. nice glow!


----------



## Midgard (Jan 5, 2006)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Hoodie (Jan 5, 2006)

Very pretty... You have great lips!


----------



## user4 (Jan 5, 2006)

oh wow, thats gorgeous!!! can u tell me what u used... i know u wrote it but i can't read the font... im a moron i know.


----------



## faithhopelove24 (Jan 5, 2006)

very pretty...


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 5, 2006)

I really love the lips! You did a great job


----------



## fireatwill (Jan 5, 2006)

nice job!!


----------



## user3 (Jan 5, 2006)

That is beautiful! I just got tempting so I might have to copy this look!


----------



## Julie (Jan 5, 2006)

Gorgeous! You look so pretty with neutral makeup on. Everytime I wear neutral colors I look plain and boring.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_oh wow, thats gorgeous!!! can u tell me what u used... i know u wrote it but i can't read the font... im a moron i know._

 
You're not a moron, I just learned how to add text to pictures, so I'm a moron and didn't realize that pics got so small after posting. Anyhow, this is what I have on:

Hush CCB, Retrospeck and Ricepaper, then Greensmoke and Tempting, with  a little Cedarrose shadestick, Teddy liner, and Zoom black (which I just absolutely HATE!!!) and High Tea l/s with Bare Fetish l/g on top.


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_That is beautiful! I just got tempting so I might have to copy this look!_

 
 Oh, Zap2it, don't make me look bad, now! LOL< you would look so much better with this look, my blending is so bad. I just get away with it b/c the flash is sooo bad. Maybe I'll do a little "step-by-step" on how I do my blending and you girls can tell me what I do wrong? I think i blend too high.


----------



## bella dee (Jan 5, 2006)

ohh la la this is caliente!!! you go girl..you are owning this look! the colors on you are bad ass..


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Jan 5, 2006)

thats gorgeous.. you did an amazing job !!


----------



## Q o B (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 
_you remind me of Ruthie from RW Hawaii but muuuuuch prettier._

 
i was thinkin the SAME THING

and it doesnt look like the flash did anythin, it looks great


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 5, 2006)

nice...


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_ and Zoom black (which I just absolutely HATE!!!)_

 

AMEN TO THAT.  I hate zoomlash! It makes my lashes look really clumpy no matter how much I try to separate them.  I'm sticking to Pro Long Lash until I die.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 5, 2006)

Very pretty.


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Your Make~up Is Gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I Love Marilyn Monroe


----------



## M (Jan 6, 2006)

Very pretty. You have beautiful skin!
I think I need to get Ricepaper and Retrospeck. I have Cedarrose s/s, but have never used it. Where exactly did you place it?

TIA
M


----------



## kimmy (Jan 6, 2006)

you're gorgeous, and i LOVE your makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm so jealous you have that calendar. i love marilyn


----------



## Colorqueen (Jan 6, 2006)

You look really beautiful..  I was debating about purchasing some of the CCBs like Fawntastic and Nude, but after seeing this, I guess I will take the plunge as soon as I get some more $.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 12, 2006)

very nice! and you do look like ruthie!!!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M* 
_Very pretty. You have beautiful skin!
I think I need to get Ricepaper and Retrospeck. I have Cedarrose s/s, but have never used it. Where exactly did you place it?

TIA
M_

 
Hey Sorry for the late response. I used it ONTOP of the entire eyeshadow. Just to add a little copper to the whole look.


----------



## professionaltart (Jan 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_Oh God, I got that all the time. She went to school with me, what a bitch!_

 
ruthie went to Rutgers right??

man i think you look 10x better than Ruthie. Ruthie kinda looks like Missy Elliot....think about it!


----------



## user2 (Jan 14, 2006)

What a great blending!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 15, 2006)

nice...


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_ruthie went to Rutgers right??

man i think you look 10x better than Ruthie. Ruthie kinda looks like Missy Elliot....think about it!_

 
 Yeah, she went to Rutgers and she used to get beat up like every other day. She was going around bragging like "You know who I am? I was on Real World!" But, OMG, she does look like a Hawaiian Missy Elliot! LOL!!!


----------



## Jude (Jan 15, 2006)

That is super hot.


----------

